# Pre-finished plywood to brick. What glue to use?



## ldavies (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi all,

I would like to attached a 3 ft x 10 ft pre-finished 1/2 inch maple plywood to partially cover a brick fireplace. Does anyone have any suggestions as to how to do it? I was thinking of some kind of "liquid nails" type glue.

Thanks in advance, Lloyd


----------



## beckerswoodworks (Dec 26, 2009)

Liquid nails will probobly hold it fine but I would use some concrete screws just because it makes it a whole lot easier to undo later on it you need to.


----------



## dpwalker (Aug 25, 2010)

I used silocone adhesive for plywood to brick on a wall. It came in a tube like caulk. Didn't use any fasteners. The wall has been up for about 7 years with no problems.


----------



## ScottN (Jan 24, 2011)

You could glue( what dpwalker described) and anchor screw some 1×2's 16" oc. Then pin nail plywood using a finish nailer.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

So your pre-finished piece is going directly to the masonry only and there is no framework or sleepers desired. Having done this many times, I will recommend that you glue (Power Grab, Ply Seam Seal, or Liguid Nails) and screw (Tapcons). If the tapcons would ruin the party (going through the finished piece), then go with one of the proper mastics.


----------



## ldavies (Apr 17, 2009)

@david grimes. What do you mean "one of the proper mastics"?

I am wanting to go screw less for aesthetic purposes.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

A good construction grade adhesive like Liquid Nails….there are several kinds they sell at the borg that come in caulk gun cartridges. I have used that to stick things to masonry and stucco. There are also masonry nails….or screws (you need a good hammer drill for the screws).....Depending where you are you also need to look at code for proper attaching….if it is wet area you definitely need to use a weather proof adhesive.

Remember that wood and masonry expand and contract differently….you need to make sure your adhesive is plyable….contains silicone or similar.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Lloyd, Sorry, Mastic = glue or adhesive…. of which there are many kinds, but only certain ones are appropriate such as "(Power Grab, Poly Seam Seal, or Liguid Nails)" to name a few. Reggiek is correct that bi-material expansion may eventually let loose if the mastic/glue/adhesive chosen does not adhere to both surfaces (wood and masonry in your case) AND that it has some flex so that the one that moves the most doesn't let loose of the other material (with the adhesive staying with the one that bonds best with the adhesive).

One other factor to consider is the chosen adhesives property of initial tack or grab. I threw Power Grab in for that reason as it does just that.

I have used all three of the ones I listed and have had intended results with each.

Regards,

David Grimes


----------



## HallTree (Feb 1, 2008)

Check-out:
http://www.thistothat.com/


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

I have glued wood to concrete with polyurethane glue (gorilla glue) with good results.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Halltree, Nice site (ThistoThat.com), but couldn't help but note that brick, block and/or mortar are not listed.

Not to beat an answered horse to death, but technically it would probably be best to prime the brick with an enamel masonry filler and/or high adhesion primer, let dry, then use nearly anything to bond the brick to the wood. Probably overkill.

We've used the high adhesion primer from Sherwin to get paint to stick to laminate (without sanding or even scuffing required) in a shoe department remodel at one of the big boxes at the local mall. It was and is there until they do another color change. No peeling or delamination at all.

FWIW


----------



## allmyfingers (Feb 26, 2011)

why would you want to cover a fireplace in the first place?


----------



## thewoodmaster (Aug 29, 2009)

I would use PL Premium. Both HD and lowes sell it. I've used this glue on brick and it holds well.


----------



## bb71 (Jan 22, 2010)

+1 on the PL Premium. Its excellent construction adhesive. Use it all the time.


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

Just a note of caution. When you mix masonry & wood you can have a termite problem.

Pop


----------



## HallTree (Feb 1, 2008)

David, thanks for the heads up on 'couldn't help but note that brick, block and/or mortar are not listed' on the post I made about 'This to That'. I got on their site and shared your comment .


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Lloyd:

*#3 on PL Premium!!* It will glue anything to anything. "Mike Holmes", "Holmes On Homes" is where I learned about it. Just wipe any dirt or loose stuff off and have at it.

*NOTE:* DO NOT get it on your skin! I didn't read the Tube before I used it (Yea. I know.) I moved some of it around with my Fingers when I was working with it.* NOTHING* will take it off! No Kind of Solvent will touch it!

Tube said…"Caution. Do not allow contact with Skin" (or something like that) "It can ONLY be removed by *Mechanical Means". *Took me 2 weeks before I got it all Picked Off after soaking etc.

Okay ! I'LL say it…"That was really Stupid Rick! That's what you get for not reading the Instructions!"

Rick


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Just be glad you didn't have to pick or scratch anything.

I believe PL is a urethane glue. Good stuff, too. Have to use special remover on it when wet and God help a floor put down with a urethane glue that gets dry before you see some on top in the right light already dry.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*David:*

How did you know that???......... It was terrible! Wouldn't even come close to fitting!............ Q Tips ain't no damn good! ;-}

Ha! That reminded me of "Maxine" (Cartoon Character) she said ..Oh WaitI think I've got it on my Computer somewhere…..right back…










Sorry Dave. Not trying to Hi Jack your Post. Just havin' a little fun.

Regards: Rick

PS: Just Noticed! Welcome to Lumber Jocks David. A few of us are a couple of Donuts short of a Dozen. Don't let it bother you.* ;-}*


----------



## cpollock (Jan 19, 2009)

Gorilla glue is fantastic for mixed surfaces like this. It expands to fill the gaps, and bonds to brick, metal, and wood with excellent strength. I've used it on nice wood furniture projects, to repair a copper gutter outside (still holding after 8 years of tough weather), and to bond stones in a small rock wall by my front porch. The only caveat is that you need to secure the pieces together for about 4 hours as it cures. It is fluid enough when you start that you can push the plywood flush against the bricks for minimal gap.


----------



## HallTree (Feb 1, 2008)

Rick, I also used my fingers while using the PL Premium glue. There is a way to remove it from your skin. It's called Sandpaper.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Better way:

Forget about the glue on your fingers.
Grill a big, juicy hamburger and put it on a big unseeded bun.
Pick up the hamburger.
Remember the glue on your fingers.
See the glue on the hamburger bun.


----------

